# Help with October Pregnancy announcement



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello all, 

So my wife and I are expecting our second child (the second line turned blue). I would like to ask for help on a fun way to tell the grandparents and the rest of the family/friends. This will be an October Baby, likely the 3rd week or so if gestation works out the same as it did with our first. 

That means I can announce with a Halloween related theme of baby coming in October. My first announcement was actually in October with a Skeleton shirt and little baby skeleton in the tummy my wife wore. That was a fun one and I had posted the video here before of that. 

So shoot out the ideas. Let me know if you saw an awesome announcement before or what you would suggest we do. I have about 8 weeks to make it. 

Likely I am going to have to cancel my Halloween party this year as a new born just won't go well with a neighborhood party. I don't think I am going to get to go and set up at the state park either due to it being the week before the child is due and being an hour away while the wife is on bed rest won't fly. So this is my outlet. I need something fun I can create to announce. My theme this year was going to be Minions from Despicable me so maybe I can work that in to an idea but I want other opinions as well.

Ok go.....


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Um, no idea at the moment but want to say Yay on a new Haunter


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Congrats on another little haunter on the way, HS!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Congrats on adding another pumpkin to the patch!

This one is not Halloween, but definitely spooky:

alien baby announcement by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

haha I like it Roxy. I don't have a nerdy enough family to make this one work though. I like the thought though. And thanks for the congrats. A bit surreal still.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Congratulations! Didn't your wife announce the last baby with the baby skeleton in her tummy? Here's a couple of ideas for you....
















I'd put a little pumpkin instead of the birdie.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Haunted Spider said:


> haha I like it Roxy. I don't have a nerdy enough family to make this one work though. I like the thought though. And thanks for the congrats. A bit surreal still.


lol, what kind of stuff would your family expect/enjoy seeing?


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Since it is a baby announcement I want it to be cute. No blood, guts, zombies, or the like. But other October things are on the table. I found a picture of a kid dressed as Mario earlier today and had a sign next to him stating Pressing Start in October 2014. I thought that was fun. I just want some fun ideas to choose from and make it something original.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Congratulations! I remember the announcement for your first baby, and it will be hard to top that. I loved it. That being said, sorry, I don't have any ideas to offer you. I like the ones P5 offered. They were really cute. And I like your idea. What I did want to offer is an idea on the minion. Maybe for a baby shower or something. I think it's a cute theme.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Maybe add the words "Under Construction" or "Soon to Be Harvested" to this?










Or make a better-looking pumpkin bump like this one:


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I like the shirt. Where did you find the picture from? I may have to buy that just to have it even if I don't use it to announce with.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here you go:






If the baby is late, you can also try this one:






And to account for how the baby originated, you have this:






Don't forget to take credit for the baby as well:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

So many cute ideas-one more:

A TV screen that says preview of coming attraction then a picture of an ultrasound


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks Roxy.

I already have the man behind the bump shirt.

So far in my perusing of the internet, this is my favorite picture for an idea.

http://fashionablygeek.com/costumes/this-is-how-you-do-a-geek-baby-announcement-mario-style/


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Sorry no ideas from me either but a *big congrats* to you and your wife!!!


----------



## DemoniaD (Sep 17, 2012)

Congrats!

Some ideas:


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

DemoniaD said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Some ideas:


I think this one is my favorite. 

Congratulations! We're expecting our first one in 2 1/2 weeks so I probably won't be doing much for Halloween either.

I actually announced it to our family by showing them a picture of her first ultrasound.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Halloween with a six month old is totally doable. We did it 2 years ago when our first was born in May. It is crazy hectic but fun all the same. Plus by then you won't be sleep deprived anymore.  Good luck on the delivery of your first. 

I do like the pumpkin picture as well. I just don't have any funkins to carve


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Maybe I can create some stolloween style pumpkins in the next few weeks. hmm....


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Haunted Spider said:


> Halloween with a six month old is totally doable. We did it 2 years ago when our first was born in May. It is crazy hectic but fun all the same. Plus by then you won't be sleep deprived anymore.  Good luck on the delivery of your first.
> 
> I do like the pumpkin picture as well. I just don't have any funkins to carve


The ideas are flowing but not planning to take on too much this year. 



Haunted Spider said:


> Maybe I can create some stolloween style pumpkins in the next few weeks. hmm....


Paper mache pumpkins are definitely doable. Just make a few plain ones and carve as you see fit. In addition to Stolloween, check out this guy on youtube https://www.youtube.com/user/Drachenfang/videos
especially his fancy carve series in which he attempts to carve a paper mache pumpkin.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Here is what we came up with. I don't know which one I like more.










or










Thoughts?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Minions are always fun, I kinda like the "whole" family shot


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Bless....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They're all great, but I like the last shot because it tells a little story, as in "crap, now someone else is going to be the center of attention"


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

The bottom picture or set of 3 collage pictures was sad to take but funny all the same. In the first picture you can see he has his 3 lovies or whatever you want to call them. He happily smiled for a picture. We even got him to say ahhh, which is the one we used. When he is crying it is because we took bunny and blanket away. When he is distraught in the final picture we also took NuNu. It made for a great picture but boy was he upset for about 3 minutes.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Poor little guy


----------



## willow39 (May 5, 2015)

hahaha... i love roxy idea. the pumpkin picture on the stomach...


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I will be trying to convince my wife to let me draw on her stomach again this year. The pumpkin may happen.


----------

